# Face Masks



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

With the CDC recommending face masks, I think that many of the non hunting public are going to experience a truth that many duck hunters have long known:

After two days of use, a face mask smells much like the south end of a north bound labrador retriever.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Mmmmmm stale Copenhagen


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

John Singer said:


> With the CDC recommending face masks, I think that many of the non hunting public are going to experience a truth that many duck hunters have long known:
> 
> After two days of use, a face mask smells much like the south end of a north bound labrador retriever.


I never gave that a thought. Never wear a mask when hunting. Maybe I should make more than one each for my wife and myself. I went to get groceries yesterday and was relieved to see almost everyone wearing a mask.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

It does feel weird to wear a mask in public. These are indeed strange times.

I would recommend at least two masks so you always have a clean, fresh smelling one available.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

what does it actually do? nothing unless you have the fancy ones. the regular cloth ones don't do a thing.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

choc24/7 said:


> what does it actually do? nothing unless you have the fancy ones. the regular cloth ones don't do a thing.


I would not be so sure about that. Short of a self-contained moon suit, there is no 100% protection. The masks help to reduce transmission of aerosol droplets. They work both ways. They reduce an infected person from transmitting aerosol droplets to others. Also, wearing a mask can reduce droplets from infecting a healthy person.

Sort of like seat belts save lives and reduce injury. However, it is still possible to be injured or killed in a car accident while wearing a seat belt.


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn right. The CDC, the nurses, and the doctors all say the masks help, so I'll take their word for it . I would hate to have to go to work at a place open to the public with with a significant number of people still not understanding how important it is to slow this thing down. We may all get it eventually, but if we all get it at the same time we're screwed.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

choc24/7 said:


> what does it actually do? nothing unless you have the fancy ones. the regular cloth ones don't do a thing.


filtration? little, if not much. BUT it prevents people from touching their faces then other objects; and the other way around. 

anything we can do to get this over with and get landscapers, excavators, home builders, tradesmen, etc working again.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Wearing this at the managed area draws this year.











Wearing this while hunting.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

choc24/7 said:


> what does it actually do? nothing unless you have the fancy ones. the regular cloth ones don't do a thing.


The recommendation stems from data that most Covid-19 patients are highly infective when they are largely asymptomatic. Consequently, wearing a face mask keeps your spit "at Home" rather than spreading it around; highly appreciated by others, if not fully understood by you!


----------



## fish2much (Oct 16, 2009)

Cork Dust said:


> The recommendation stems from data that most Covid-19 patients are highly infective when they are largely asymptomatic. Consequently, wearing a face mask keeps your spit "at Home" rather than spreading it around; highly appreciated by others, if not fully understood by you!


Well said 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

My t-shirt for the draws this year.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

choc24/7 said:


> what does it actually do? nothing unless you have the fancy ones. the regular cloth ones don't do a thing.


EXACTLY, and the CDC even said that at the beginning of this whole pandemic then one day they changed their mind and said they do help. i missed something in between all that.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

RiverRanger said:


> EXACTLY, and the CDC even said that at the beginning of this whole pandemic then one day they changed their mind and said they do help. i missed something in between all that.


You might want to read post #10...why the CDC recommendation changed.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well im in attics and crawl spaces on a daily basis and i can tell you if i have a normal reg dusk or cloth mask on i get out with black boogers and dependings on time in black around the lips. So tell me how they dont even stop fine dust but will stop microscopic particles. Agree absolute joke. Sometimes the smart people are easy to make look dumb. Real world experience can trump book smarts and seems often to do just that.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> Well im in attics and crawl spaces on a daily basis and i can tell you if i have a normal reg dusk or cloth mask on i get out with black boogers and dependings on time in black around the lips. So tell me how they dont even stop fine dust but will stop microscopic particles. Agree absolute joke. Sometimes the smart people are easy to make look dumb. Real world experience can trump book smarts and seems often to do just that.


I agree; particularly when you misinterpret what your observations actually depict: that the mask does not significantly block incoming particles from being inhaled. What you failed to note is that the interior of the mask is soaked with moisture when you removed it, indicating the volume of exhaled particulate moisture and aerosolized whatever you were exhaling that it contained. The CDC recommendation is directed at attempting to contain MOST of your exhaled particle load, diminishing the wearer's ability to infect others while circulating in Public when they are infective but asymptomatic. They are intended to protect others from your spit...got it?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cork Dust said:


> I agree; particularly when you misinterpret what your observations actually depict: that the mask does not significantly block incoming particles from being inhaled. What you failed to note is that the interior of the mask is soaked with moisture when you removed it, indicating the volume of exhaled particulate moisture and aerosolized whatever you were exhaling that it contained. The CDC recommendation is directed at attempting to contain MOST of your exhaled particle load, diminishing the wearer's ability to infect others while circulating in Public when they are infective but asymptomatic. They are intended to protect others from your spit...got it?


Yea. Also got the entire thing is wet after being on an hou . Dont need cdc too see real world happenings....got it.?


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Have someone sneeze on you while wearing a mask and then again without a mask, then see which one you have to wipe the most droplets off after. 
I hate wearing one too, I even hate seeing people wear them. But if I happen to be asymptomatic and do not do everything in my power to keep an at risk person as safe as possible, then I am failing as human being. If we do our part to mitigate the contamination risk, at least until we have a vaccine, we all will be better off. Why wouldn’t we? Our comfort and vanity shouldn’t outweigh our compassion for other people’s welfare.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> Yea. Also got the entire thing is wet after being on an hou . Dont need cdc too see real world happenings....got it.?


Until you find yourself saying good-bye to your immediate family via an LCD screen! Afterall, those darn people at the Centers for Disease Control are just infectious disease experts. I get all my health management advice from my barber on how to manage my risk! He supports UV irradiation delivered internally, or a good swig of bleach or Lysol disinfectant, but he is a Democrat! There is sound advice for....an interesting approach to natural selection, where cognitive skill determines survival as well as longevity!

Of course you don't need professional guidance. Apparently, you don't need spell-check, proper syntax, accurate punctuation and broad capitalization guidance for your communication skills either.


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Of course you don't need professional guidance. Apparently, you don't need spell-check, proper syntax, accurate punctuation and broad capitalization guidance for your communication skills either.[/QUOTE]

 Oh great one


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Cork Dust said:


> Again, you read but do not comprehend what was actually recommended, when wearing a mask, take caution when removing it to NOT handle the exterior of the mask prior washing it or disposing of it. It is valuable to not only read, but read for content.


I'M plenty aware of that, and perhaps I can throw that accusation back. Read for content. Theory is always so impractical.
If everybody had a perfect mask and could wear it perfectly... but when you require this of millions of people, THEY don't, reducing the effectiveness or worse. When millions of people are walking around with scarves over their face (not effective), wearing masks under their nose (not effective), and touching their face because it's uncomfortable (worse than not wearing one), masks have become a security blanket. And then there's the matter of practicality, who's got 30 masks in their car for each person and when they get out of store can put the touched one in the wash bin and grab another?


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Scadsobees said:


> I'M plenty aware of that, and perhaps I can throw that accusation back. Read for content. Theory is always so impractical.
> If everybody had a perfect mask and could wear it perfectly... but when you require this of millions of people, THEY don't, reducing the effectiveness or worse. When millions of people are walking around with scarves over their face (not effective), wearing masks under their nose (not effective), and touching their face because it's uncomfortable (worse than not wearing one), masks have become a security blanket. And then there's the matter of practicality, who's got 30 masks in their car for each person and when they get out of store can put the touched one in the wash bin and grab another?


Even imperfect compliance, when contrasted against the converse minimizes risk; again, a point you opt to gloss over completely, Those millions of hypothetical mask wearers would still reduce spread of the virus, when compared to an equivalent non-mask wearer cohort, a point you opt to completely ignore.

You make 30 stops while on one shopping excursion? Who is being impractical? UV light penetrates your windshield at a sufficient rate to act on a mask to disinfect it set all 30 of 'em in the sun while you drive to your next stop...sooooo hard! Or, just bitch about how inconvenienced and confusing Life is, and do nothing. As you noted initially, it is your choice and YOUR risk; until your behavior endangers others around you.

Oh, and please don't come to the U.P. on vacation. Most of our cases have been tied to Wi. transients, snow birds, and metro Detroit urbanites fleeing north during the spike. Go attend a DJT rally instead; you will find lots of like-minded "idjuts" whose personal freedom expression perception outweighs any societal obligation to interact with, at distances far less than six feet.
You can all chat among yourselves regarding the "fake virus" and its risk to the populace and healthcare system, afterall none of these folks died in high numbers, just mainly nursing home residents...waiting to die! 

Afterall, it only takes four years to 'make" a new RN; six to eight years to make a D.O or M.D. to backfill their vacancy. We have plenty of time, more PPE, and better triage to apply to the second wave!!

Did I mention that Arizona is already at ICU unit capacity levels in the hospitals higher than they were when the virus first hit?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

What I want to know is when I was even "scared" and watching fear mongering news they weren't even wearing masks !?!?? Now masks ... I get looked at like a criminal without one in some stores but there's others that don't have em either. So I'm not a lone anyways. ****, the cashiers don't even wear em !


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> What I want to know is when I was even "scared" and watching fear mongering news they weren't even wearing masks !?!?? Now masks ... I get looked at like a criminal without one in some stores but there's others that don't have em either. So I'm not a lone anyways. ****, the cashiers don't even wear em !




A recent study out of Germany found that face masks reduce the daily growth rate of reported infections by around 40%. Another study, published Thursday in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, concluded that “wearing of face masks in public corresponds to the most effective means to prevent interhuman transmission.”


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> A recent study out of Germany found that face masks reduce the daily growth rate of reported infections by around 40%. Another study, published Thursday in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, concluded that “wearing of face masks in public corresponds to the most effective means to prevent interhuman transmission.”


I've been close to death 3 times in my life. If this gets me well then it's my time I guess... I'm not wearing a mask


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> I've been close to death 3 times in my life. If this gets me well then it's my time I guess... I'm not wearing a mask


RIGHT ON!
If someone has an issue with it, just stay 6 ft away!
Don't quite understand how it's my responsibility to keep other people safe from this thing!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> I've been close to death 3 times in my life. If this gets me well then it's my time I guess... I'm not wearing a mask


I have survived: cancer, twice-thyroid and nodular melanoma; two boat swamping events on the Great Lakes-one at ice-out; a broken back from a 20' fall that shattered my L-1 vertebra in five pieces and herniated three discs; an appendix that burst while goose hunting that put me in the hospital with sepsis and an ileus for six days. I wear a mask. 

The Nimitz class carrier, USS Roosevelt crew was determined to have experienced about a 25% level of active Covid-19 infections; subsequent testing has determined that roughly 60% of the crew of 4,800 has anti-bodies to the SARS CoV-2 virus. This is completely counter to the WHO's statement of limited risk of asymptomatic spread of this virus infector, and aligns with additional CDC data on risk of transmission via asymptomatic carrier.

One point to keep in mind, many patients who died of Covid-19 had access of family members restricted to their bedside's in the hospital. Some, were able to communicate with loved ones via tablet units prior passing; MANY died alone with no contact with their loved ones. One of my duck hunting partners's sister is an ICU nurse in the Beaumont Hospital in Royal Oak. She said that two things have been very hard to experience: Enduring being physically isolated from her family during the height of the outbreak to minimize their risk of acquired infection. Having to watch so many patients die without any level of closure with their immediate family members.


----------

